

Ghosts of Unix Past - silentbicycle
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/4156

======
aw3c2
Actual link: <http://lwn.net/Articles/411845/>

There are several parts, links are on the bottom of each chapter.

------
thristian
A lot has been said about how Plan9 is "Unix with all the design issues
fixed", but as much as I like the idea of "everything is really, really a
file", I'm not sure whether I could get used to the Xerox Star style GUI
(which you can't easily replace, since it too is exposed to the filesystem),
or trade my lovely Vim in for Acme.

~~~
anon_d
_GUI (which you can't easily replace, since it too is exposed to the
filesystem)_

What? The graphics system is _quite_ nice, there's no reason to replace that.
I'm pretty sure there is nothing tying the graphics protocol to their GUI
paradigm. I think it would be entirely possible to implement, say, GTK over
it.

 _Vim_

There's no reason it couldn't be ported. I would use it if you made it. It
would be nice to have a libdraw based vi, even just in plan9port.

------
jfb
I thought this was excellent. I highly encourage everyone to read all five
parts; the bits about signals were particularly enlightening to me.

